
World's Richest Man Tries to Defend Wealth Inequality - chrismealy
http://www.cepr.net/index.php/op-eds-&-columns/op-eds-&-columns/worlds-richest-man-tries-to-defend-wealth-inequality
======
dcole2929
Wow this was actually painful to read it's so biased. To disagree with Gates'
views is one thing. You might not even think he is a very good person. That's
completely fair given some of his past actions. But to make the argument that
what he did wasn't innovation? For better Microsoft change the world. The
author is just taking shots at people and barely addresses the issues Gates or
Picketty bring up

